# Coupla questions on smoke



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all.. I got a 2025 and a 2026 lionel engines[steamers].1- How do I tell if they are pill smokers or liquid smokers.2- will liquid smoke or pills work in them or will it mess them up if you put in the wrong one. Hope this is clear. Looking down the inside both stacks it looks like they have a chalkie[for want of a better word] coating on them.On a liquid smoker engine, it doesn`t look like this.

Any information appreciated. Have a great weekend coming up,thanks,sanepilot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't put pills in a liquid smoker, but putting liquid in the pill units is done all the time. They are probably pill units if they're still original, the calcium coating is a standard feature after using a pill unit for some time.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*smokers*

Many thanks,Gunrunner. U da man of the hour. One,the 2026,smokes good. the 2025 doesn`t.If I get the courage to tear into it someday,I`ll look at it.I gotta get a boiler front for it. one of the jewels is broke off it. Jeff at ttender has one listed. I think I read on here somewhere how to repair it,it smoker.I got some pills off [email protected] ttender.com.

Many thanks,you just made my evening,sanepilot


----------

